# Fave female character in a western game



## Skelletonike (Feb 24, 2012)

So, which female characters do you like the most in western games? Be it rpg, adventure, etc...

Personality and looks wise my fave ones are as follow being 1 the top fave and so on:

1-Morrigan (Dragon Age Origins)
2-Jack (Mass Effect 2)
3-Rubi (WET)
4-Elaine (Monkey Island)


Which ones are your faves?
(I put western only cuz there's way too many chars from japanese games. >.


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2012)

Jade from Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 24, 2012)

Zoey from Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Alyx Vance

/thread


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 24, 2012)

LYDIA
SKYRIM


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry , extremley sad.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 24, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> sorry , extremley sad.


Huh?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

Tali, Mass Effect 2.


----------



## ThriLL (Feb 24, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 24, 2012)

I remember a similar topic a while back, iirc it turned out quite... interesting


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 24, 2012)

From western games eh... thats hard.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 24, 2012)

ThriLL said:


> Spoiler



Didn't know i had 1 until i saw this


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 24, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> pwsincd said:
> 
> 
> > sorry , extremley sad.
> ...



Am i right in thinkin your getting all hot under the collar over a combination of pixels?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Am i right in thinkin your getting all hot under the collar over a combination of pixels?



Do you ever look at porn? That's just a collection of pixels in the shape of a person, too.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 24, 2012)

~HUBBA HUBBA


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 24, 2012)

F the haters, I like Miranda from Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

tbgtbg said:


> F the haters, I like Miranda from Mass Effect 2.








Don't get me wrong, I do try to save her. But if I'm unsuccessful....meh.


----------



## xist (Feb 24, 2012)

Karin Koenig from Shadow Hearts Covenant.


Yes i fail at this......


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

Fuck y'all, Shale from Dragon Age Origins.

EDIT: Also Jack was a terrible character. I only kept her on my team because Shockwave can be incredibly useful against Husks.



Black-Ice said:


> LYDIA
> SKYRIM



*Sneaking silently around a dungeon*

"*cough*"

HOLY FUCK LYDIA SHUT YOUR WHORISH MOUTH.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 24, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > pwsincd said:
> ...


Liking a character has nothing to do with what you just said... Your post is just retarded for that matter. =S


Also, badass girls are the best.


----------



## rehevkor (Feb 24, 2012)

Jade! Ala Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn, Western games? All the female characters are like are in J-RPGS or Visual Novels. Western female characters tend to have Michael Bay's creative flair put into them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Damn, Western games? All the female characters are like are in J-RPGS or Visual Novels. Western female characters tend to have Michael Bay's creative flair put into them.



Because Japanese female characters definitely don't stick to certain stereotypes or cliches to appeal to a target audience.


----------



## prowler (Feb 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, Western games? All the female characters are like are in J-RPGS or Visual Novels. Western female characters tend to have Michael Bay's creative flair put into them.
> ...


You obviously haven't played Nier.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 24, 2012)

Um... Berri from Conker's Bad Fur Day, or Humba Wumba from Banjo-Tooie. I haven't really played any Western games.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2012)

Female Shephard, Tali, and Liara are my favourites as of now. Femshep because she's bad ass. Tali for pure personality, oh and she's smart too. Liara because the Asari are just amazing, even though she's a tad on the obsessive side. :/

I probably have more, but I need to go over my game history to jog my memory. :?


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, Western games? All the female characters are like are in J-RPGS or Visual Novels. Western female characters tend to have Michael Bay's creative flair put into them.
> ...


I prefer the style of JRPGs, WRPGs tend to be more sci-fi or such. Not implying I'm not a weeaboo, but even a standard issue tsundere is better than a chick whose only appearance is to give the developers a chance to plaster your screen with gargantuan tits.

But, Zoey from Left 4 Dead. Dayumn.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 24, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > DrOctapu said:
> ...


Have you ever seen what Morrigan or Jack look like? .-."
Their strong points are def not their chest...

And I meant western only because there's way too many female chars in jrpgs and the like..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Not implying I'm not a weeaboo, but even a standard issue tsundere is better than a chick whose only appearance is to give the developers a chance to plaster your screen with gargantuan tits.



If you're trying to say that western games sell female characters to essentially be nothing but sex appeal then you obviously haven't played many Japanese games.

Also Shale has a terrific rack.




Sterling said:


> Femshep because she's bad ass.



I have to disagree, she actually has a great ass.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay Guild, you gave me my daily lolz. :


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 25, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > DrOctapu said:
> ...



Guild lives in a world where western games don't use stereotypes or cliches.
I imagine he flies to school on a pig every day located in the center of a frozen hell, as well.
Either way he's a xenophobe so don't mind him.

I had a tough time even remembering a female from a western game, and then I looked at my steam game list.

Little Sisters from Bioshock 2 (not 1...).
Way too adorable. I never could bring myself to harvesting any of them for the achievement.

Can't think of a single other memorable western game chick. Moreso, i'm too lazy to just look through my games to spark my memory.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Feb 25, 2012)

Chloe, Uncharted. Enough said.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 25, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Female Shephard, Tali, and Liara are my favourites as of now. Femshep because she's bad ass. Tali for pure personality, oh and she's smart too. Liara because the Asari are just amazing, even though she's a tad on the obsessive side. :/
> 
> I probably have more, but I need to go over my game history to jog my memory. :?


Are you my long lost twin?
BECAUSE LIARA AND TALI ARE PURE


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 25, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Female Shephard, Tali, and Liara are my favourites as of now. Femshep because she's bad ass. Tali for pure personality, oh and she's smart too. Liara because the Asari are just amazing, even though she's a tad on the obsessive side. :/
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2012)

Chell, While not amazing looking, she's a damn survivor.

And ofc, Lilith from borderlands is overpowered.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 25, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> I cheated on Liara with Miranda.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 25, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > I cheated on Liara with Miranda.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 25, 2012)

Everyone knows that Protheans are asexual 


and Jamaican.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 25, 2012)

That's sad. =(


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 26, 2012)

I like Lightn.....no, she's from a Japanese game... Rydi.......wait, no, she's from a Japanese game too.... Umm.... the girl from the item storage shop in Skywar.....no, she's from a Japanese game...Er...Ummmm.....Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

.....Xena. From the Xena game on the PS1.

...that is literally the only female from a western game that I even know of that is my favorite.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Guild lives in a world where western games don't use stereotypes or cliches.
> I imagine he flies to school on a pig every day located in the center of a frozen hell, as well.
> Either way he's a xenophobe so don't mind him.



You do realize we're just two sides of the same coin. You obviously don't have much interest in western games but a much larger interest in Japanese games. That's fine, different strokes, different folks. I have a much larger interest in western games but a much smaller one in Japanese games. But we both play games from both sides and have our likes and silikes about them.

Difference is that you call me a "xenophobe" for not liking Japanese games but I guess you're "worldly" for liking them. I know western characters fall for some cliches, but I was simply pointing out that saying that western characters fall victim to a certain cliche that is notorious for Japanese games is dead wrong.

On another note, I'm suprised Laura Croft hasn't been mentioned. She has at least two good atrributes about her.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 26, 2012)

Tali from ME.

My Shepard was a "virgin" the first game since he wasn't able to romance Tali :/


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 26, 2012)

Kerrigan?


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 26, 2012)

The siren


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> From western games eh... thats hard.



UNINTENDED INNUENDO ALERT

For a character that is often overlooked, I feel that Jenny Ramano from the original The Darkness was pretty great. She was a pretty likable and sympathetic character, and I appreciated how the developers added a ton of little, subtle touches that made her seem all the more real.

Also: Jack as a favorite anything? Really?

EDIT: Also, does GLADOS count? Because GLADOS should totally count.


----------



## Click This (Feb 27, 2012)

WESTERN games?
Well. The only Western game studio I patronize is Bethesda, so, uh, Lydia?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Odd that you had to specify that it be a Western game...


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 27, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Odd that you had to specify that it be a Western game...



Probably because it'd be 99% J-characters otherwise? lol



Gahars said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > From western games eh... thats hard.
> ...



I was going to vote Jenny but I forgot her name and was too lazy to google it.
She was the first person that came to my mind.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Odd that you had to specify that it be a Western game...
> ...



I can't even think of one female character that's not Western... Zelda maybe? She not Western?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 27, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > omgpwn666 said:
> ...



You're straight trippin' if you can't name even 3 female characters from the very series your sig/avatar is from.
Peach, Rosalina, Daisy


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 27, 2012)

Keira from Jak and Daxter series??


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Hmm, thought they were Western. They look so American. =P


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Hmm, thought they were Western. They look so American. =P


Western games, not Western characters.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2012)

the blonde chick from plumbers don't wear ties


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 27, 2012)

Japanese games generally have better females.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

DaggerV said:


> The siren



Lilith?
And yes.

Also I find it sad that people are like "WOW I CAN'T EVEN NAME A SINGLE WESTERN FEMALE CHARACTER". You don't have to like western games but you can at least play them. There is a world outside of Japan, it's called the entire area of where you live.


----------



## Balee56 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lilith
Chell
Rinoa
Miranda
Zoey
Jun Kazama


----------



## Serke (Feb 27, 2012)

Fatima Doohan (Anachronox)
Nicole Collard (Broken Sword)
Grace Nakamura (Gabriel Knight)
SHODAN (System Shock)
Elaine Marley (Monkey Island)
Cate Archer (No One Lives Forever)
Olivia Ofrenda, Mercedes Colomar, Eva (Grim Fandango)
Anna Wolff (The Last Express)


----------



## Harumy (Feb 27, 2012)

Western only? Damn you Skell! 



ThriLL said:


> Spoiler



I know that...hmm...shirt!

Maybe Chloe  
She's cool and hot!


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2012)

also forgot to mention the pyro


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2012)

why do we have to list FEMALES anyway what about MALES


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

So-far I have two choices, they're a little bit abstract, but bare with me as I do have my explainations for them. 

*1. S.H.O.D.A.N*


Spoiler



[yt]k38iJyJiOss[/yt]
Short for Sentient Hyper-Optimized Data Access Network... You wouldn't expect an A.I to have this much character, would you? When playing System Shock and System Shock 2, the presence of S.H.O.D.A.N alone made you feel ever so slightly uncomfortable. The games were designed to perfectly take advantage of her traits - S.H.O.D.A.N was everywhere, S.H.O.D.A.N knew everything and... you always had this feeling lingering at the back of your head that you weren't "winning" or "progressing" - it's just that she was "letting" you do certain things and could change her mind and just "end" you... Despite being "emotionless" on the outside, at some points of the story you could understand her motivation or even relate - afterall, she was not created "evil"... plus... was she really evil in the first place? It's definatelly one of the most menacing and disturbing villians out there and if you haven't met S.H.O.D.A.N yet then... open a new tab and download System Shock 2. You will thank me later. Now go, waste no more time! An adventure awaits! ...She's watching. GLaDOS? GLa*who*?



*2. Sarah Kerrigan*


Spoiler



[yt]SG_3R9BoVvg[/yt]
It's really hard to get more bad-ass then Sarah Kerrigan. Not only was she originally a Ghost - a member of an elite group of Terran assassins with extraordinary abilities, she had the "balls" to be the last woman standing during a massive Zerg invasion and she was "awesome enough" not only to be selected as the chosen one to fuse with the Zerg - she single-handedly united all the Broods after the death of the Overmind by finishing off the remaining Cerebro's and led a multi-planetary assault while experimenting with gene splicing at the same time. Damn, that girl can wrap her head around a whole lot of stuff - Queen of the Blades is more then a fitting title for her. You definatelly wouldn't want her to cross your path - not without about 20 Crucio-Class Siege Tanks behind you to back you up and preferably a charged-up Xel Naga artifact.


----------



## Ace (Feb 27, 2012)

Thread degenerating to EOF-level?
Check!

Ontopic: Dixie Kong, just because she could do that hovering thing that's sort of equivalent to Knuckles from the Sonic series.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww, a western game? *pouts*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> So-far I have two choices, they're a little bit abstract, but bare with me as I do have my explainations for them.
> 
> -snipped for space restraints-




[fanboy]How is Kerrigan abstract?[/fanboy]


----------



## Ace (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess if there had to be a number two, then GlaDOS would totally win.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > So-far I have two choices, they're a little bit abstract, but bare with me as I do have my explainations for them.
> ...


It's just... not how gene splicing works... 

But I suppose infestation is infestation - you can't be nitpicky.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 28, 2012)

hmm Coco from Crash bandicoot(is that even a western game? i think it is)
Glados - Portal
Pyro? -Tf2
Zoey - L4d


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 1, 2012)

Chell from Portal.


----------

